# Balmex - Good for Vag. Irritation??



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I am new to this BB but I thought I might ask this question since I have something a little weird going on today.I woke up feeling fine, then sat at my computer for a few hours. I was sitting on my foot for a while as well. Then I took a shower and I realized that my right labia minora was really swollen and RED. It hurt to the touch and it was hard to walk. I put cold compresses on it and stayed off my feet for a while. The swelling has gone down some but the irritation and pain are still there. I am thinking that I must have pinched or bruised the labia when sitting on my foot like that. I can't imagine why else this would happen. It doesn't hurt when I urinate or anything else. But it sure it SORE!! It is also getting to be a little itchy as well. A friend told me to put Balmex on the area and that it would take away the pain and irritation. I read online that a few peolple have done this to help with vaginal tears and irritation. Has anyone here tried Balmex before? I don't want to get a yeast infection or further irritation from putting this stuff there. But I guess it can't be too bad since it is for baby diaper rash!What do you think??


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I have no clue about balmex.OTC might work for an average yeastproblem. However, there are times that my vagial area fgets ittitated too and I usually find the culpret in bed washig prwder to scented colored toilet paper.For any vaginal problem, I use good ol green olive oil and it that does not help immediately then it's time for the doctor.Kamie


----------

